# Flux TT or DS?



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Been checking on bindings for quite some time and ended up debating these two models from Flux. I think the DS has some sort of auto-cant feature compare to the TT, but how 'worse' would the TT be? TT doesn't have any canting from I can conclude.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the DS has the autocant type feature with softer foam on the inside of the footbed. I've owned both bindings. Still have the DS. They'll both get the job done and are fairly similar in terms of flex and response. The DS is the nice of the two with more features and doodads if you will, but there isn't a huge difference in terms of actual on-mountain performance. If price is similar, definitely get the DS. If you're gonna save quite a bit of money going with the TT, I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

As for canting, I worry about fatigue. Hmm, I can currently get the '15 TT for 150$ (20% off). They're on sale at Backcountry's.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I run a pretty wide stance and have shitty knees and a bad ankle and I can honestly tell you that I don't notice any real difference with canting. The logic behind it makes sense, but it doesn't translate to real world difference for me.

What size DS do you need? I might be willing to sell you mine. They're mediums. They're just a little soft for anything in my quiver. I love them, they just don't really fit on any board I currently own or honestly plan on owning.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I need a large according to Flux. I wear 32's in size 10.5. Sent Flux an email and they said I definitely need any of their bindings in size Large. What do you mean the DS don't fit? flex-wise?


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I rode last years flux tts for about 10 days and I didn't like them. I feel like they absorbed shock poorly or something. Hurt my feet somehow. Never had that problem before


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

There's a review video some guys did on the latest TTs and they said there's no shock absorption and that it seems like it's only drawback.

http://vimeo.com/109163104


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, flex-wise. I have them on a NS The West right now and they definitely work, but they'd be better suited on a slightly softer board. I consider them an all-mountain freestyle type binding. Perfectly suited for something along the lines of a NS Proto, Capita DOA, etc.

My bad, just checked and those DS are larges. My old TTs were mediums.

Interested?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tomcat4000 said:


> There's a review video some guys did on the latest TTs and they said there's no shock absorption and that it seems like it's only drawback.


The DS is certainly more plush than the TT. Honestly though, with the footbeds that I run in my boots, I don't really really on a binding to provide shock absorption for me. I'd rather have more board feel through the binding and rely on the boot to absorb more of the shock. That's just me, though.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Added the review video. I'm looking to purchase brand new, but thanks for the offer and good advice so far. 

I have 32's Lashed, no idea if they have some sort of built-in canting.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know if any boot out of the box has built in canting. You can buy aftermarket footbeds that do.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting, it didn't pass my mind. Any recommendations?


----------



## Boejoula (Feb 20, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> The DS is certainly more plush than the TT. Honestly though, with the footbeds that I run in my boots, I don't really really on a binding to provide shock absorption for me. I'd rather have more board feel through the binding and rely on the boot to absorb more of the shock. That's just me, though.


What footbeds do you use?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Boejoula said:


> What footbeds do you use?


I use either Sole Ed Viesturs Signature Model or Remind Medics. Currently using Remind Medics. They're very similar. Lots of shock absorption, deep heel cups, and fairly high arches. Both are likely love 'em or hate 'em.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

How would DS stack up to the DS? apparently, both models are at the same point atm.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tomcat4000 said:


> How would DS stack up to the DS? apparently, both models are at the same point atm.


my guess is that they are similar


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol, I'm sorry. I meant DS vs SF.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SF is A LOT stiffer. The SF is a pretty damn stiff binding. The DS and TT are fairly soft. That's my biggest complaint about Flux. They don't really have anything that's a true mid-flex. They have a bunch of soft stuff, a couple of stiff ones, and not much of anything in the middle.

If they made it, I'd have it. I love their bindings, but what my riding has kind of centered on, they really don't make a binding for me right now. I want something halfway between the DS and SF. The DS is too soft and the SF is just a tad too stiff.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

So which brand are you going next?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually ran down and picked up some Salomon Defenders last night. Reallywanna give that shadow fit tech a go. If these aren't the answer, I'll probably just exchange them for Cartels or Forces.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

tomcat4000 said:


> Lol, I'm sorry. I meant DS vs SF.


DS are awesome bindings and responsive enough for most mid flexing boards. Like most softer bindings theyre not going to be fun on boards that are stiff heel to toe. 

The SF is a stiff binding, but it feels stiffer than it is because its so supportive. I dont think its much stiffer than the Union force, for example, which is pretty darn responsive on the heel side. 

SF is an all mountain binding in my opinion. 

Which deck are you putting these on?


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok. I ended up getting the TTs, ordered a burgundy. 2015 going for 150$ + 2-days shipping is cheapest I could find so I went for it.

I was thinking on lacing it to a DC Focus.


----------

